# Breeder in NJ



## Meli2728 (Mar 2, 2006)

Does anyone know any breeders in NJ or surrounding areas? Right now I don't know how much I would be willing to spend. Maybe around $1500 or a little more.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Chrisman is in NJ..West Orange I think. Their website is: www.chrismanmaltese.com


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The American Maltese Association has 3 NJ breeders on their recommended list.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

If you're willing to drive to Pittsburgh (I drove 5 hrs from my hometown) Josy Dieppa is an EXCELLENT breeder and her rates are reasonable. She only breeds 2-3 times a year, though. www.josymirimperialmaltese.com


----------

